

The Lesson of Tumblr: Product Uber Alles  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-lesson-of-tumblr-product-uber-alles.html

======
gcb0
perspective is important. It was a micro-blogging platform for 15yrs.

